# Manejo de Rele



## Xirar13 (Dic 29, 2006)

Hola, mi objetivo es aprender electronica, para ello trato de entender circuitos basicos, y aunque no tengo una base de electronica ahi entre paginas web y experimentando se aprende, jejejeje......

El punto es que ahorita estoy atorado en el manejo de Reles, ya lei un poco de teoria y eso, y encontre circuitos pero estoy en un punto en el que todo se me hace confuso....

Lo que pretendo elaborar es un circuito que me permita encender o apagar un Led, la fuente del Led pretendo que sea externa... una pila o algo asi..... y la fuente de activacion desde el pin 2 del puerto de la impresora (db-25)..... 

La parte del envio de corriente a travez del puerto utilizando una programilla en c++ ya esta resuelta, pero estoy atorado en como creo el circuito del rele, leyendo haye que puedo usar un rele de 5 volts, ademas no hayo que patita es que?.... en el rele.....

Agradeceria muchisimo que alguien pudiera ayudarme, y de ser posible la base de teoria electronica para entender el porque del circuito.....

De antemano muxas gracias.....


----------



## El nombre (Dic 29, 2006)

El puerto paralelo da unos 0,5 mA así que amplifica con un transistor y alimentación exterior. 
Ojito con el puerto no vayas a cargartelo.
Saludos


----------



## Xirar13 (Dic 29, 2006)

sera posible que me manden un circuito?.. porfas?


----------



## El nombre (Dic 30, 2006)

Tienes infinidad de circuitos en la red. Sólo tienes que perder un poco de tiempo y buscar.
de todas formas te envio uno 

Saludos


----------



## Xirar13 (Dic 30, 2006)

Cierto.... = vi muxos circuitos... pero tengo dudas en ellos.. por ejemplo....
en la imagen que me enviaste coloque en rojo las dudas que tengo.....
Lo que esta en rojo es asi?... o es otra cosa?....

Nota: omitiendo los valores de la resistencia, transistor y todo lo demas..... solo la estructura del circuito...


----------



## cliche (Ene 7, 2007)

ovbiamente es cosa de perder un poquito de tiempo por que la verdad es que los reles notienen niuna ciencia mi amigo solamente aplicando corriente a la bobina activaras unos contactos los cuales suelen ser nc no c  deves tener una fuente para todo ya que para activar el rele no sirve poner otra alimentacion puesto que entre estos dos factores no existe un angulo de corriente es por eso que tiene que alimentar el rele directo del pc 
para que funcione....saludos a todos xao
como bien te lo demuestra xirar13 
bien hombre


----------



## El nombre (Ene 7, 2007)

..... y la fuente de activacion desde el pin 2 del puerto de la impresora (db-25)..... 
----Ese es tu pin activo.
----La masa del conector db25 m 

El "van Unidos" naturalmente (mira bien el esquema y verás que no aparece cortado).

Terra o masa no tiene NUNCA que ver con una tensión negativa siempre son 0V

+ 12 -- Depende de la tensión del relé. Como la almentación de ese relé lleva un 0V se conecta en "masa alim. exterior"
Logicamente el contacto del relé es para activar algo.

Saludos


----------



## Braulio (Ene 7, 2007)

Una consulta EL NOMBRE:

El ckto q publicas te ha funcionado en la práctica?? tengo enetendido q el BC547 es equivalente de BC548 (mas comun por estos lares) y q ambos no soportan mucha corriente de colector, ¿es suficiente para toda la corriente que demanda la bobina?

Gracias anticipadas por tu respuesta. Muchos salu2:

BRAULIO


----------



## El nombre (Ene 8, 2007)

Hola
Hay veces que se realizan circuitos de cabeza y se puede errar. En este caso no. Como pensaba ambos tienen una corriente de colector de 100mA ( según el datasheet) más que suficiente. Un relé, por malo que sea, no pasa de los 50mA.
Saludos

Pd. Recordad que los datasheet sacan de muchos apuros y dudas. He tenido que mirar ya que al dudar me hace dudar.


----------



## Braulio (Ene 8, 2007)

Muchas gracias por el dato, lo q no sabia era la cantidad de corriente q demanda la bobina de un rele, de todas formas siempre leeré las hojas de datos antes de meter la pata. Muchos salu2:

BRAULIO


----------

